
What Happened After Zappos Got Rid of Workplace Hierarchy - aarghh
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/01/zappos-holacracy-hierarchy/424173/?single_page=true
======
brudgers
_That takes Zappos’ turnover rate for 2015 to 30 percent, which is 10
percentage points above their typical annual attrition rate._

When a 20% attrition rate is normal for a company, an act designed to raise
attrition taking it to 30% isn't really surprising or necessarily
problematic...management looked at 20% attrition and determined it wasn't high
enough. Having worked in large organizations, I would say it is not uncommon
for 30% of people to be either suffering unhappiness and/or actively looking
for something better.

 _average severance paid out was about 5.5 months pay when we last analyzed
the data_

If a person can line something else up, the economics of the buyout are pretty
good even for someone who is moderately content.

